# cold water horse breeder in North Carolina



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

I found a puppy from her and want to know if she is a reputable breeder and if she has good dogs for protection. Send me a private message if you need to thanks , puppy will be ready next month on 9th, jannete olsgby is the breeders name


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Bump


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

do they have a website? do you know their kennel name?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.coldwaterhorses.com


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry about not listing her website, but I've done research on her kennel name and her but couldn't find anything only review from her fb page, I also just talk to mike diehl in Indiana he has puppies , I want mine for home protection and active companion


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing special from what I see. But I'm just starting out learning about gsds


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to add to my post. I know it's not about titles, you can have good dogs and not have them titled because you don't believe in them (rightly or not) and you find other ways to prove your dogs. 
In those cases I wouldn't expect to see any mention of any titles on any dogs. 

If you think titles don't prove a dog then why list titles of the parents and the BH and the ipo1 that you managed to get. And why take a pic of a dog laying on the sleeve. Titles or not I don't get the point of that pic. 

Anyway, seeing bragging about parents titles and low titles on breeding dogs makes me believe that the breeder thinks titles do mean something but at the same time they didn't title their dogs to ipo3. Why?

I might be very wrong about this, just saying how I look at it now


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't see any red flags of course I went thru the site quickly. I like that the husband is a vet/wife a tech. The dogs are gorgeous, especially Krak, but I am partial to those bi colors..

If they are near you, go meet them, meet their dogs..


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

She's actually 12 hrs away from me just been responding to my emails and will have pups ready in a few weeks I'm starting to get desperate and just want a dog already , I'm from buffalo ny if you guys have any breeders you can recommend


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

are you looking for a companion or a working pup??? I know of a litter in MD - 6 weeks old....not sure if any unspoken for...

If you are in Buffalo - there have to be a lot of decent litters closer!!! I think there is a breeder on the board in that area with a litter just born....

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a question or two - did they title their dogs or did they purchase them already titled? Are they involved in the sport or just breeding dogs? Since they import all dogs, it sounds like they haven't keep anything they produced.

I don't find the dogs looks particularly impressive. 

I'll admit this was from a very quick look at the site.


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

I need a working line with strong nerves high drive for protection / active companion , I just want a great healthy dog from a reputable breeder to defend my house when I'm at work , I'm tired of my girlfriend saying she hates being home alone and scared lol


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Also she wants 1650$ for her dogs, do you guys think Mike diehl is a better choice?


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I have a question or two - did they title their dogs or did they purchase them already titled? Are they involved in the sport or just breeding dogs? Since they import all dogs, it sounds like they haven't keep anything they produced.
> 
> I don't find the dogs looks particularly impressive.
> 
> I'll admit this was from a very quick look at the site.


I honestly have no idea


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> are you looking for a companion or a working pup??? I know of a litter in MD - 6 weeks old....not sure if any unspoken for...
> 
> If you are in Buffalo - there have to be a lot of decent litters closer!!! I think there is a breeder on the board in that area with a litter just born....
> 
> Lee


Do they have a website I can check out?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Janette is a personal friend of mine. She is a very responsible breeder and takes great care to pick out breeding stock that is both healthy and of sound mind and temperament. Both of my dogs came from her. She has recently added a couple of nice new females (Gucci and Engi). I am considering a pup from Gucci, depending on who she decides to breed her too. She is mostly likely going to take Gucci to an out side male, because she doesn't think either of her males would produce what she is looking for with her. If you are considering a pup from Janette, feel free to send me a pm and I will give you my opinion on her individual dogs.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> I have a question or two - did they title their dogs or did they purchase them already titled? Are they involved in the sport or just breeding dogs? Since they import all dogs, it sounds like they haven't keep anything they produced.
> 
> I don't find the dogs looks particularly impressive.
> 
> I'll admit this was from a very quick look at the site.


Janette purchases her dogs already titled. She does hold back a pup or two from most litters to see what she is producing then she will sell it as a green dog after she is satisfied with what it is. She is does not work her own dogs very much but has close contact with others who work dogs that she has bred. We have spoke about this and she says that she has a hard time doing it physically.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Although Rob is giving you hands on personal recommendations, which is more reliable than just looking at a website - if, IF, you want to stay closer to home, then look at Empire Club site for a pup...you dont have to go to Indiana or NC to get a pup....

the member who is in Buffalo who just had a litter is Dawnandjr.....

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

lalachka said:


> I want to add to my post. I know it's not about titles, you can have good dogs and not have them titled because you don't believe in them (rightly or not) and you find other ways to prove your dogs.
> In those cases I wouldn't expect to see any mention of any titles on any dogs.
> 
> If you think titles don't prove a dog then why list titles of the parents and the BH and the ipo1 that you managed to get. And why take a pic of a dog laying on the sleeve. Titles or not I don't get the point of that pic.
> ...


That dog laying on the sleeve is Voodoo Hartis Bohemia and that is a stock photo of him. Voodoo was imported by her friend Birgit Hall who owned policedogs.us and she bred to him once before Birgit sold him.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

robk said:


> That dog laying on the sleeve is Voodoo Hartis Bohemia and that is a stock photo of him. Voodoo was imported by her friend Birgit Hall who owned policedogs.us and she bred to him once before Birgit sold him.


I was just going by her website. I saw what you wrote and why she doesn't title and that she gauges her dogs by puppy buyers that title and it makes sense.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

OP said "I'm starting to get desperate and just want a dog already "

Slow down and take your time . Don't just find an available pup . Find the right breeder , the right combination, the right dog .

If you are buying a dog because "I'm tired of my girlfriend saying she hates being home alone and scared lol " then maybe a young dog or a dog which has begun some training may be a better choice.


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

carmspack said:


> OP said "I'm starting to get desperate and just want a dog already "
> 
> Slow down and take your time . Don't just find an available pup . Find the right breeder , the right combination, the right dog .
> 
> If you are buying a dog because "I'm tired of my girlfriend saying she hates being home alone and scared lol " then maybe a young dog or a dog which has begun some training may be a better choice.


We want to go thru the whole puppy peeing every where , destroying stuff , training etc . Since I don't have a kid this will be my kid . I just want to find a good breeder I wish it wasn't this much of a headache but I don't want to make a wrong decision so I came to yous for advice , and hoping you guys can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

I just herd back from Mike diehl in Indiana he wants 1800$ for his pups what do you guys think?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Too me, price is not really important. Mike is a well known World level competitor and his dog Irmus is the real deal. I am sure any pup you get from Mike will be outstanding. My only question is are you really prepared for that much dog?


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

I would personally go with diehl and it's not even close. His dogs tend to be better suited for someone with experience though


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Are you going to actively train the dog as a personal protection dog? Or do you want a dog that barks and alerts? Very different things and very different dogs. Having a trained protection dog is a lot if work. Most dogs don't cut it, and halfway training is dangerous. If you are looking for an imposing dog, that will bark and deter, then any well bred GSD will fit the bill. 

1800 is an average price. Mike is a reputable guy. But wether he has what is going to be suitable for your level of experience and needs is debatable. 

I also agree that rushing to find a breeder because you want a dog now, is walking a dangerous line. This is going to be a huge part of your life for many years. Make sure it's right and not just right now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The pup from Mike will depend on the breeding. Irmus, Max, Jack, etc are all very different types of dogs and are producing different types of dogs. 

I am friends with Mike and train with him as often as possible (and once I move, will be all the time) and have found him to be a very upfront and honest person. 

I agree, though, with the others...... don't be in a hurry. Haste makes waste as the saying goes.


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok I will talk to mike and see what he has to say also I just found another lady from vom ron kennels in NC has anyone herd about her or her dogs ? Her price is 1200 and all her advertising is about protection dogs not worried about the money just want a great dog for years to come


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

PM Clifton Anderson. He just got a pup from vom Ron He knows working dogs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Odatscoo, don't buy out of a sense of desperation or urgency. Take all the time you need to choose wisely for yourself. Others here have said this & it's imperative that you get the GSD you KNOW to be right for YOU. That's unlikely to happen when you rush into the decision.

Regardless of what any of us here believe it's ultimately what YOU think. You are nowhere near ready until you can confidently make this decision for yourself. Decide what you want & need in your GSD dog & what you most want to avoid. THINK this thing through. DEEPLY. Do not accept another's answers. Read up thoroughly & arrive at YOUR answers. Take whatever time you need. You will never regret taking the necessary time to learn, analyze all you've learned & use that knowledge to choose the GSD which best suits you.

Even if you're absolutely set on a pup forget about pups. The dreadful little beasts are almost universally endearing & nearly irresistible. Heck, pups can make me smile. But puppyhood is a fleeting & evanescent time. Look to the dog you ultimately want. Especially when deciding on a breeder, look to the adult dogs, & especially their progeny, if possible.

IF you want a pup, & an adult won't do, so be it. IF you're flexible on this point consider a young adult or older pup from the breeders you're enamored of. These dogs have numerous advantages, including a better idea of what the adult temperament & personality will be, receiving some early training & socialization, and getting a better idea of the adult appearance if this is important to you.

I wish you luck! Deciding on where to go can be frustrating & nerve wracking, but it's ultimately well worth the time & trouble it takes.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We have a Kaltwasser (Coldwater) dog. We couldn't be happier with both Janette and the pup. Janette has stayed engaged with us, 9 months later. Good breeder. She truly cares about her pups. 

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Nothing special from what I see. But I'm just starting out learning about gsds


You managed to take a jab while acknowledging your ignorance. I don't know why you would do that. I really don't.



> I need a working line with strong nerves high drive for protection / active companion , I just want a great healthy dog from a reputable breeder to defend my house when I'm at work , I'm tired of my girlfriend saying she hates being home alone and scared lol


IF this is even halfway true please consider acquiring a well bred young adult. Dogs are emotionally hyper-sensitive & highly attuned to nuance, tone, expression & mood. They are exquisitely aware of us & what we're feeling. Anxiety, fear, worry, anger etc imprint on them strongly. You can lie to your neighbors, spouse, parents, colleagues, but not your loyal, loving & devoted dog. This is generally true of all dogs, regardless of breed, but is especially true of dogs like the GSD, who partner closely with their people, & designate themselves the 'protector'.

With pups, the emerging protective instincts can go badly awry in the wrong environment. Pups lack the maturity & judgment to determine when the owner is a nervous nellie who needs reassurance but doesn't require nuclear protection tactics. This can also be true of those adult GSDs who are inherently hyper-suspicious & QUICK to react.

In such scenarios the dog almost always loses. IF your gf is frightened of being home alone find an uber stable, low reactivity adult, who will not 'over think' your gf's fears & make tragic decisions.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

she is gonna be home alone and scared for quite a while if you go with a puppy
perhaps an alarm system and a handgun with lessons at a gun range would be better suited :shrug:


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

that wasn't a jab. that was my opinion on what I saw on the website only. i also explained later why I said that. 
I didn't acknowledge my ignorance. I said I don't have much experience. 2 diff things.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Mmmm...An uninformed & *inexperienced* opinion. Sooooo much better.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Diesel, arming nervous nellies is just a realllly bad idea. 
I live in a bad neighborhood. 
The nervous nellies firing away at random noises & scary shadows are no better than the inexperienced gang bangers. 
We need nerve strength & judgment in humans as well as canines.



































Not.holding.my.breath..........


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> Mmmm...An uninformed & *inexperienced* opinion. Sooooo much better.


let me know where I can get credentialed so that I can reply to a thread on an anonymous forum.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There are many experienced people posting to the forum, some anonymous, others well known. WHY someone would proffer an admittedly 'inexperienced' opinion baffles me. An uninformed dig is simply NOT helpful. Few things are trickier than traversing the booby trapped landscape of '_choosing a breeder_'. Posting uninformed opinions, (even when they are <gasp>*YOUR* opinions) simply doesn't help. But perhaps that was never your intent....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

RubyTuesday said:


> There are many experienced people posting to the forum, some anonymous, others well known. WHY someone would proffer an admittedly 'inexperienced' opinion baffles me. An uninformed dig is simply NOT helpful. Few things are trickier than traversing the booby trapped landscape of '_choosing a breeder_'. Posting uninformed opinions, (even when they are <gasp>*YOUR* opinions) simply doesn't help. But perhaps that was never your intent....


Just wanted to say I love these posts of yours.......what really gets to me is when inexperienced and uniformed opinions regarding health issues...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the OP has moved on to another breeder and that is fine. I hope he gets the right dog for him and his situation. 

I just wanted to add something about Janette and Robert from Coldwater since they were the breeder that was originally brought up. They are very concerned with the well being of their dogs after the sale. About 2 months ago, I had a medical emergency with one of my dogs and we spent the weekend in the Animal Urgent Care. Janette and Robert own an animal hospital but they are about two hours away and I could not take my dog to them because time was of the essence. However, they were excellent and stayed in contact with me the whole time. They communicated directly with the E-Vet and reviewed all the labs and notes. They were very supportive and genuinely concerned with what was happening. They wanted to know everything and they offered me a lot of help and guidance and even offered to run some extra tests for me for free if I wanted to bring my dog up there. I was very impressed with how engaged they were and how concerned they were. They might not title their own breeding dogs their selves but you will rarely find a breeder that is more engaged with the health and well being of the animals they produce long after the sale.


----------



## Odatscoo (Apr 16, 2014)

I have not decided on what breeder yet,


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What is your idea of protection? Are you talking a GSD in your home just to deter people from doing anything, or actually training the dog to have a response in it's arsenal?

This breeder's dogs...aren't going to genetically attack anything that walks into your house. Most GSDs won't do that. It takes training. The fact that the breeder isn't involved in bite-sport, and doesn't have a history of producing actual working K9s, I'd say that the dogs they produce do not guarantee a good protection dog. I'd like to see if anyone that has their dogs is working them in IPO and if the dogs are coming along fine. Someone mentioned that she sells them as "green dogs." Not sure how that's possible as she doesn't work her own dogs, so not sure what the definition of a "green dog" is in that situation. Sounds like they just hold back a puppy and probably give it enough obedience to be a house dog.

Anytime someone makes the statement that their dogs will do protection, but yet they don't train any of them to do that, you have to question if the dogs will really protect. At the end of the day, there is no proof that they will.

What you need to decide first, is what protection means to you. The truth is...a puppy, won't be ready to provide you any "real" protection, until it's about 2 years old. So no matter how quickly you get one today...you're going to have 2 years of extensive training before the dog is trained and more importantly mature enough to actually react when a situation presents itself.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Martemchik, you are right in that protection does take training. As for Janettes dogs, they are all worked and she has very good genetics. That does don't mean that they are automatically the best choice for the OP. 

Here is an idea; Contact Birgit Hall with police dogs.us. She always has young adult dogs for sale, many of which are already titled; Protection dogs for sale


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

robk said:


> Martemchik, you are right in that protection does take training. As for Janettes dogs, they are all worked and she has very good genetics. That does don't mean that they are automatically the best choice for the OP.
> 
> Here is an idea; Contact Birgit Hall with police dogs.us. She always has young adult dogs for sale, many of which are already titled; Protection dogs for sale


Didn't you say that she doesn't exactly work them though. So I get it, they're titled, but it's not done by the breeder, and so it's basically guaranteed the breeder doesn't 100% know the limitations of the dogs or their weak points.

I'm not saying they're bad dogs. But if I were looking for a protection dog, I'd rather go to a breeder that works their stock and can be truthful about the weaknesses their dogs possess. I'm trying not to bash, or say negative things because I don't know the breeder, but from what I see, it's not worth going from Buffalo, NY to get a dog from this breeder.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

whatever you decide upon pup , young or adult, or wherever you go make sure that the dog is confident and social -- and then keep them this way.

people looking for that "protection" dog for the homefront that are novice , tend to look for the dog that puts on the display - quick to bark , looks like protection but is defensive , uncertainty .

when they get the pup , they tend to nuture reactions thinking that they are praising strength , meanwhile reinforcing fear . 

they will stimulate reactivity .


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

robk said:


> I think the OP has moved on to another breeder and that is fine. I hope he gets the right dog for him and his situation.
> 
> I just wanted to add something about Janette and Robert from Coldwater since they were the breeder that was originally brought up. They are very concerned with the well being of their dogs after the sale. About 2 months ago, I had a medical emergency with one of my dogs and we spent the weekend in the Animal Urgent Care. Janette and Robert own an animal hospital but they are about two hours away and I could not take my dog to them because time was of the essence. However, they were excellent and stayed in contact with me the whole time. They communicated directly with the E-Vet and reviewed all the labs and notes. They were very supportive and genuinely concerned with what was happening. They wanted to know everything and they offered me a lot of help and guidance and even offered to run some extra tests for me for free if I wanted to bring my dog up there. I was very impressed with how engaged they were and how concerned they were. They might not title their own breeding dogs their selves but you will rarely find a breeder that is more engaged with the health and well being of the animals they produce long after the sale.


I gave an opinion based on what I saw. once you explained why she doesn't title I changed my mind. I just couldn't understand why she's showing the titles of the parents but doesn't have her own and now I do. 

to me titles don't matter on their own, but I like for things to make sense and I want to know that I'm rewarding the right breeding practices.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Didn't you say that she doesn't exactly work them though. So I get it, they're titled, but it's not done by the breeder, and so it's basically guaranteed the breeder doesn't 100% know the limitations of the dogs or their weak points.
> 
> I'm not saying they're bad dogs. But if I were looking for a protection dog, I'd rather go to a breeder that works their stock and can be truthful about the weaknesses their dogs possess. I'm trying not to bash, or say negative things because I don't know the breeder, but from what I see, it's not worth going from Buffalo, NY to get a dog from this breeder.


I do agree that it is preferable for a breeder to work their own dogs. I cannot tell you how much I've learned about my dogs by working them on a regular basis.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry,but if you don't know why she is showing the titles of the parents then you really should not be posting about breeders Lalachka.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

DobbyDad said:


> Sorry,but if you don't know why she is showing the titles of the parents then you really should not be posting about breeders Lalachka.


I do know. you're missing my point but it doesn't matter now


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

carmspack said:


> whatever you decide upon pup , young or adult, or wherever you go make sure that the dog is confident and social -- and then keep them this way.
> 
> people looking for that "protection" dog for the homefront that are novice , tend to look for the dog that puts on the display - quick to bark , looks like protection but is defensive , uncertainty .
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## DocLane (Jul 12, 2010)

I too am considering at GSD from Coldwater Farm. I'm looking for an above average drive Czech-Czech or Czech-W German (less desired). Gucci is pregnant and the sire is Grimm. I met Janette this week and was impressed. I have two concerns: 

1) Gucci has never had a formal OFA or PennHip evaluation which is usually a requirement for me.

2) I'd be 4th in line for a male. A male is a requirement for me since my female GSD doesn't play nice with the ladies. Thus, there is a good chance that I will not get a dog from this litter.

I've also looked at Von Rom but she is not planning any litters for at least a year or more. 

TriadK9 is just a couple of miles from me, but there are no hip/elbow evaluations that I can find on the OFA website. 

Another consideration is AK9 which is just north of me and has a pregnant female. I sent them an inquiry and waiting to hear back about the hip / elbow evaluations (also not on the OFA website). 

I'm looking as far South as Columbia, SC (Von der Sauk). Her dogs look great, OFA evaluations posted, and expecting litters this Summer.

Finally, I'm aware of Wayne Simanovich near Charlotte, but he seems to be more of boutique training operation.

I'd appreciate anyone that you know in the NC/VA/SC region with Czech working lines.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm. Per PDB Gucci had her hips and elbows approved in Europe. A-1 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2210935-gucci-vom-lohmanns-heide


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Depending on what you're looking for I'd suggest doing some more research too.

Triad is breeding several different lines that appear to be mixed with WL/WGSL and American Pet/ASL. 

For example, take a look at Killian's pedigree and walk it back some.


----------



## DocLane (Jul 12, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hmmm. Per PDB Gucci had her hips and elbows approved in Europe. A-1


Interesting indeed. I visited the farm last weekend and I must have misunderstood Janette. She told me that her preference was PennHip and that she was planning to get Gucci's done at some point. It now makes perfect sense that she was waiting since the dog already had European A-1. 

FWIW, she seems to be a very ethical and knowledgable breeder. This would be my first choice due to quality and close proximity to my home if I was not so late to the party.


----------

